# Will Hummingbird (or any) Transducer work inside boat



## Mr.Good (Dec 11, 2006)

My buddy had a boat where the transducer was actually inside the boat, and could read through the bottom. If this is true it would save me putting holes in my fiberglass boat or attaching to my trolling motor. Anyone use theirs that way?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Shoot through transducers are very popular. The "pod" style 'ducers work best, but with a little putty and some epoxy, a skimmer type 'ducer can also be used.


----------



## Big Eye (Feb 16, 2009)

Yes they do work well I had one with an old pinpoint unit that came on used triton I bought but if you read water temps a lot you will have to mount outside of boat.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

This is how my boat is currently set up. I do loose some sensitivity at speed, but so do many others that have mounted on their transom. Mine is a fiberglass boat as well.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I should point out a few things. If you have an air bubble underneath the transducer, it will not work. I first used some silly puddy to stick the transducer to the hull and tried it out to make sure I was getting a good reading, then I removed the silly puddy and used marine epoxy to stick it to the hull. You have to really push it down and move it around to make sure you got all of the air bubbles out. My next one will be a thru hull.


----------



## Mr.Good (Dec 11, 2006)

Yes I do record water temps everytime I go out so that will be a problem, unless I just get an old throw over the side on a rope thermometer!

Thanks all you guys, I'm just going to buy the unit and play around with it


----------



## JC heir (Dec 6, 2013)

I recently sat through a seminar by Lance valentine who talked about shoot thru transducers. His advice was that they lose about 25% in comparison to one in the water right off the top. I am in no way any kind of expert,nor do I have any first hand experience, but he is.


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

JC heir said:


> I recently sat through a seminar by Lance valentine who talked about shoot thru transducers. His advice was that they lose about 25% in comparison to one in the water right off the top. I am in no way any kind of expert,nor do I have any first hand experience, but he is.


Was this at ravenna marine?


----------



## JC heir (Dec 6, 2013)

Nope rocky, this was at the Cleveland sports and boat show. I was impressed with his knowledge of marine electronics, and also bought a couple of his dvds.


----------

